# What does a week between races look like.....



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

....I've never raced multiple back-to-back weekends before, so was wondering what kind of recovery versus interval should occur.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

One answer does not fit all. The recovery you'll need will depend on how hard you went for how long, your age, your overall level of fitness, your specific ability to recover, and probably other things I left out.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm 43 and I just can't recover like I used to, so after a 2-day weekend of racing, I'm toast until Wednesday. I could do a decent workout Tuesday but it wouldn't be fun. 

However, what's your goal? Are you racing into shape? When's your A-goal event? Are you ok with racing "tired" on some weekends as part of your planned overload?


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Great Q's....mixed answers.

I'm old, 46, but feel I recover okay. Racing is combo of CX "B's" and MTB, so while they may not be long, they are intense. I think that answers the Q's........except for my goals: finishing the season in December and racing consistently every week.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

well, how about figuring it out? see how hard you can go on Tuesday and still have something in the tank for Wednesday. that gives you Thurs for recovery, Fri for a leg opener and Saturday/sunday to race.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

22yr old cat2:

*Feb/Mar/Apr "C" races:* Sat/Sun race, Mon hard ride or endurance, Tues recovery, W/R hard training, Fri recovery

*May/Jun "B" or "C" races:* Sat/Sun race, mon recovery, T/W/R hard training, F recovery

*"B" races:* will usually take Thursday off and friday as a spin-up day.

*During hard training blocks before peaking:* Sat/Sun race, M-R hard rides, Fri recovery, Sat/Su race, repeat for 2-3 weeks.

HTH


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

shomyoface said:


> Great Q's....mixed answers.
> 
> I'm old, 46, but feel I recover okay. Racing is combo of CX "B's" and MTB, so while they may not be long, they are intense. I think that answers the Q's........except for my goals: finishing the season in December and racing consistently every week.


 46 is not 'Old'. Shorter intense races don't take as long to recover from. I do like M-off the bike or ~an hr of recovery spin, T-moderate longer ride with some hard efforts. W-hill-Th-intervals or fun group ride with strong riders. Fri..spin easy. 

Or something similar. If you are racing each weekend, you probably are already pretty fit and you won't likely be gaining much between now and Dec. Take some mental time during your recovery rides to try to analyze what you did, right and wrong, during your last race. Make a new and 'better' plan for next weekend's race..Remember to try to improve "your game" each race. Mental Recovery. At 46, being a 'better' (smarter) racer will be more effective than only training really really hard.


----------

